
The Great Slowing of the American Runner - tetraodonpuffer
http://www.outsideonline.com/2127116/great-slowing-american-runner
======
jacalata
It's a little disappointing that someone got all the way through pitching,
writing and publishing this story without a serious look at whether the
serious amateur runner is being diverted to other sports. Sure, they included
a stupid throwaway line about gimmick dodgeball - but where's the analysis of
high school or college level running, or the question of whether kids are
playing soccer instead of focusing on distance running? I suppose it's more
satisfying to just assume it's a kids-these-days-and-their-facebooks problem.

